# P165 update



## Guest (Aug 4, 2002)

Newbie question. How does one confirm what update has been received? Thanks.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

by checking your system info


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

Menu->6->1->3


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Or the System info button on the unit, its next to the power button


----------



## HTguy (May 7, 2002)

On the PVR501 the "SYS INFO" button is on the front panel.

Hitting "INFO" on the RC will bring up the screen if it's in standby.


----------



## Andrea (Nov 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HTguy _
> *Hitting "INFO" on the RC will bring up the screen if it's in standby.
> *


P167 seems to have broken this. I used to use this kludge as a discrete power on for my Pronto (i.e. sending the sys info IR code would turn the 501 on if it was off and leave it on if it was already on). Are there any other workarounds? Who should I contact at Dish to get this functionality put back in a subsequent software release?


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TerryC _
> *Menu->6->1->3 *


Nuff Said! :shrug:


----------



## Andrea (Nov 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DarrellP _
> *
> Nuff Said! :shrug: *




I was responding to HTGuy. Hitting sys info on the remote control will no longer bring up the info screen if the receiver is in standby. (no longer as of P167)

I'm looking for a way to turn the receiver on if it's off (or in standby). Besides the power button. Using sys info used to turn the receiver on and display the info screen (menu 6-1-3) if the receiver was off. With P167, it no longer does this. It only works if the receiver is on. So now there is no way to put the receiver in a known power state, since the power button only toggles (turns it on if it's off and turns it off if it's on). Prior to P167, sysinfo would turn it on if it was off and display the info screen, and if it was already on, it would display the info screen. So I could achieve a "discrete" off by:

sys info
delay
power

And a discrete on by:

sys info
delay
power
delay
power

I included these macros in my master "system on" and "system off" macros on my remote. Now this doesn't work and using just the regular power code only toggles the power, so the macro doesn't know if it's turning it on or off (it depends if it's already on or off).

I hope that makes sense.


----------

